# Reneka LCV2 boiler safety valves keeps discharging steam



## renaka Lcv2 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello Guys

I have just Replaced a few parts of the Reneka LCV 2 group head espresso machine . after the boiler heated it the safety valves keeps discharging alot of steam . i need help with this technical issue as if you guys have been experience something like that before thank you all .


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

* If the steam pressure gauge went over 1.8bar & there was a bang as the safety valve opened, the pressure switch is faulty.

* If the steam pressure is stable @ around 1 bar, then it's probably the anti-vacuum valve which is leaking - it lives inside the safety valve unit.

* It could also be the safety valve leaking.

It's possible to dismantle the whole safety valve unit, to clean it & fit new seals, but it's an awfully fiddly job.

Probably best to fit a new valve unit...expensive as it's Reneka specific, but your machine will then pass any future Boiler safety Test.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

^ do new safety valves come with a test certificate, espressotechno?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

No. (They sometimes come with a stamped lead seal attached. but that's not a certificate as such.) But a leaking safety valve will definitely fail your machine in a pressure test procedure.

The pressure test & certification is carried out by an independent engineer, to a schedule specified by the Pressure Systems Safety Regs 2000.

Each local council & its EHO decide how rigorous (or not) to demand pressure test certs. for espresso amchines in commercial outlets.

Some insurers also demand a cert. as a condition for cover.


----------



## renaka Lcv2 (Jul 1, 2013)

espressotechno said:


> * If the steam pressure gauge went over 1.8bar & there was a bang as the safety valve opened, the pressure switch is faulty.
> 
> * If the steam pressure is stable @ around 1 bar, then it's probably the anti-vacuum valve which is leaking - it lives inside the safety valve unit.
> 
> ...


Hi mate

it seems that the pressure gauge meter didnt show any pressure increase the indicator stays on zero even the water is being heated up . anyone have any idea whats wrong with it thank.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks like the steam pressure gauge is faulty: It should read around 1 bar when the group heads are too hot to touch & you can produce lots of steam.

The steam & pump gauges are Reneka specific.

Tudor Tea & Coffee Co. Essex are the UK agents for Reneka and stock all the parts.


----------



## renaka Lcv2 (Jul 1, 2013)

espressotechno said:


> Looks like the steam pressure gauge is faulty: It should read around 1 bar when the group heads are too hot to touch & you can produce lots of steam.
> 
> The steam & pump gauges are Reneka specific.
> 
> Tudor Tea & Coffee Co. Essex are the UK agents for Reneka and stock all the parts.


I see thank for the help mate  and advice .


----------

